# Nifty Quickie..!



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

I realize that this part of the forum is mostly “Natty Country” and I have built and enjoyed many of them myself. But, maybe you are ready for something different. If so, then read on...

The Nifty Quickie is a great sling that is really easy to build. The key element is a fork made from a U-shaped tool holder that has a lag bolt welded to the bottom. The U-shape has a black rubber coating that is ideal for gripping latex slingshot bands.

This sling was the easiest that I have ever built. It is even easier than preparing a natty. There’s no bark to remove and you don’t have to worry about drying a wood fork.

Here are photos of the tool holder and the completed sling. It’s a little rough-and-ready looking at this point, but it shots and handles very well. It can be made prettier, but it works great just as it is.










I found my tool holder fork at Home Depot in the hardware section. There seem to be similar items available at Walmart (online only) and Harbor Freight. There are smaller versions available, so be sure to look for the “Heavy Duty Tool Holder”. It is rated to hold 50 pounds, which should be plenty for most slingers. The Home Depot version I bought cost $2 and was made by Everbilt. The model number is 1000 996 447. The size shown on the label is ¾ in x 5 in.










The forks are approximately 3.2” wide measured to the outside edges. I cut 7/8” off the tips of mine to lower the fork height. I filed the tops smooth to avoid band nicks. The outside width is now 3”. You could cut more or nothing from your fork tips. Choose what best fits your shooting style. The gap between the forks looks narrow but it is a generous 2”. (For comparison, the SimpleShot Sparrow, which is also a great sling, has a gap of 1 ¾”.)

The 3/8” steel U shape is welded to a lag bolt at a slight angle. The uncut tips are also slightly bent a bit more in the same direction. You can choose to make this small angle tip toward you or away from you. I chose the tip-away-from-me orientation. 










The lag bolt is approximately 7/16” in outside diameter. I chose about a 13/32” drill bit for the hole in the handle. Be sure to test your hole size and the lag bolt in a piece of scrap wood that’s the same size and wood variety as your handle will be. Avoid making the hole too small. The big lag bolt in a small hole can put enough internal pressure on the wood handle to split it.










I kept my handle very basic. Note the diamond shape orientation where one diagonal is pushing into your palm. This makes a natural shape that is easy to hold and build. I cut a 1 ½” square piece of Pine lumber and then cut the gently curving shape you see.










Use wrap-and-tuck to attach your choice of latex bands to the sling. I tuck the excess tag end under the band so the tag end takes the wear of rubbing on the top of the fork. You could also install a short piece of latex tubing over the fork end or use tabs to perform the same wear fighting function.

The sling is quite compact. It just about disappears in the hand and it shoots really well. The 3/8” steel U shaped forks are very tough. No fork hit will every break this sling. I think it has a nice, gently curving shape that seems to invite you to pick it up. Presently, the sling wears a rough, home-made pouch, but it has earned the right to wear one of member Rayshot’s fine pouches. He has an amazing variety of sizes, thicknesses and quality leathers. 










There are many ways to pretty-up the sling if you wish to do so, but it works very well in the basic form. I eventually took off the rubber coating. If you wish to do that, the coating is easy to slit with a knife and remove. I then used short pieces of large diameter latex tube to provide a grippy surface at the tips for band attachment. The tubing hangs over the tips a bit to keep the bands from the metal edges. 










The Nifty Quickie is an economical, quick build, uses minimum tools, looks good and performs well. It is everything that you need in a sling and nothing that you don’t..!


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I'll bet that thing would be smashing for shooting long distances with that fork width! 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Awesome and resourceful hack!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very cool idea,bare bones slingin,i like it!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET, me like


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice, that is a simple off the shelf item that you turned into a great sling ... I love it --- As a matter of fact I may just get one and set it up ;- )


wll


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Dude - great build! Especially for those of us who are wood-working impaired. And it has the wll Seal of Approval. 

Give it a fancy name and start a marketing campaign.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool! Kind of like a version of the F-16. Awesome!


----------



## raulvillalobosjr (Sep 15, 2021)

tbh, i like the handle


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I had to run down to Home Depot, get one and make my own - Used a small piece of aluminum, glued it in, and gave it a wrap with hockey tape --- Put a finger lanyard on her along with a small band and pouch.and will shoot some 3/8" steel with her this weekend. 

This set up makes for a very nice sling, I like it a lot. 

Thank you @ZippyBands you got a real winner here ;- )










wll


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Off to the depo i go 🤩. Great hack, gonna make one. 
/uba


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Definitely gonna make one of these, great hack [mention]ZippyBands [/mention], thanks for sharing brother !

I would also like to add….natties are NOT easy, not if done right that is, lol.
( way, way more work than a board cut sling )

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i knew i had one out in the junkyard-oops i meant the garage,its a wlmrt brand but i think it will work,Thanks for the idea Zippy


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Adopting and Modding is always a lot of fun,very nice build


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

> *AppalachianFlipShooter*
> I'll bet that thing would be smashing for shooting long distances with that fork width!


The sling is pretty efficient, depending on the bands and ammo you choose. It is also tough and can take daily use/abuse. Like you, I tend to like smaller forks. These just seem to naturally work well for me.



> *High Desert Flipper*
> Awesome and resourceful hack!


Sometimes the most obvious things take a while to ferment in one’s mind. This sling was a nice surprise in performance and appeal.



> *skarrd*
> very cool idea,bare bones slingin,i like it!


You are right, basic can be very good! The simple pleasures bring us back to why we started slinging in the first place.

Your second reply indicates you may have found a suitable “tool holder” in your “random supply warehouse/garage”. I am sure that you will have your own unique design for this sling.



> *hoggy*
> SWEET, me like


As you indeed guessed, the sling is easy to like and fun to use!



> *wll*
> Nice, that is a simple off the shelf item that you turned into a great sling ... I love it --- As a matter of fact I may just get one and set it up ;- )
> 
> I had to run down to Home Depot, get one and make my own - Used a small piece of aluminum, glued it in, and gave it a wrap with hockey tape --- Put a finger lanyard on her along with a small band and pouch.and will shoot some 3/8" steel with her this weekend.
> ...


I am happy that you took the concept and put your own spin on it. It’s a very versatile sling design.


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

> *Tobor8Man*
> Dude - great build! Especially for those of us who are wood-working impaired. And it has the wll Seal of Approval.


This is one of the easiest builds ever, but it still produces a very good performer.



> *vince4242*
> Very cool! Kind of like a version of the F-16. Awesome!


It is likely there is an F-16 cousin somewhere in the lineage. I do own other wire/rod frames and like them a lot.



> *raulvillalobosjr*
> tbh, i like the handle


The handle is one of several interesting surprises of the build. I experimented with different shapes and tried to get one that fit my hand the best. The gently curving shape met that requirement and it’s simplicity is appealing on it’s own.



> *Ubamajuba*
> Off to the depo i go 🤩. Great hack, gonna make one.


I am surprised that the Home Depot has made it to your country. I hope you found the Heavy Duty Tool Holder in stock there. Let us know how your build goes.



> *SLING-N-SHOT*
> Definitely gonna make one of these, great hack [mention]ZippyBands [/mention], thanks for sharing brother !
> 
> I would also like to add….natties are NOT easy, not if done right that is, lol.
> ( way, way more work than a board cut sling )


My reference to nattys was for the very basic versions. You are right, it does take work to get to “presentation grade” for natties and for other kinds of slings as well.



> *leon13*
> Adopting and Modding is always a lot of fun,very nice build


Yes, experimenting and finding solutions to problems are a big part of the fun of being a slingshot fan. There’s always one more thing to figure out on your way to “perfect” or at least “good enough”.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

👽 Nice Build 👽
I love that style, I shoot my old Lukens Slingshot that Henry sent me first, every day.


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> 👽 Nice Build 👽
> I love that style, I shoot my old Lukens Slingshot that Henry sent me first, every day.


I can understand how you feel about that sling. Rod/wire frames are easy to love. They are naturally tough and can be made to be very accurate.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

they are easy and adaptable,made this in about 15 minutes and was shooting it,shoots like a peghead but easier to tie the bands on,extremely accurate .used a very short piece of "handle" cause most of my fingers are on the fork,keeps it pocketable.really liking this ,Thanks again Zippy for the idea and inspiration,


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome idea! Nice builds, everyone!


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

skarrd said:


> they are easy and adaptable,made this in about 15 minutes and was shooting it,shoots like a peghead but easier to tie the bands on,extremely accurate .used a very short piece of "handle" cause most of my fingers are on the fork,keeps it pocketable.really liking this ,Thanks again Zippy for the idea and inspiration,
> View attachment 354601
> View attachment 354602
> View attachment 354603
> View attachment 354604


That's a nice and very quick build brother skarrd! 
You are right, the sling does shoot like a peg head. It is a happy surprise to have this simple design be so accurate with so little work!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

This was too good of an idea to not jump in on! Gonna get some tabs and tubes on it and see how it does. Will report on daily shooting thread later.

Made one little mistake. Didn't countersink the hole quite enough and the coating got a little bunched up. Other than that, this may be my new favorite sling thing! The handle lends itself easily to stacking and butt caps. Gonna play around with this design. Thanks for sharing this great idea ZippyBands!

PS Lowes sells the same thing with a 2.25" fork gap. Might be really cool for those that like small frames.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

While in the shower just now thinking of this thread, had a major brain fart on a very Steampunkish application based on some scrap pieces of 4 sided aluminum extrusions I saw at work, that if I can pull it off, is gonna look cool AF….might also be biting off more than I can chew and it becomes a total PITA











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> This was too good of an idea to not jump in on! Gonna get some tabs and tubes on it and see how it does. Will report on daily shooting thread later.
> 
> Made one little mistake. Didn't countersink the hole quite enough and the coating got a little bunched up. Other than that, this may be my new favorite sling thing! The handle lends itself easily to stacking and butt caps. Gonna play around with this design. Thanks for sharing this great idea ZippyBands!
> 
> PS Lowes sells the same thing with a 2.25" fork gap. Might be really cool for those that like small frames.


Wow StringSlap, your version of the sling looks great! 
-ZippyBands


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

ZippyBands said:


> Wow StringSlap, your version of the sling looks great!
> -ZippyBands


Thanks, Zippy. I left the forks full length, but after shooting it I think it would be better with the forks trimmed down, like I believe you did.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

At my location in the am and it is a cool 59° at 6:15am.

I have two Zippy slings with me (a name that @ZippyBands graciously let me for his Home Depot Holder Sling that he introduced last week).

One has .8mm SniperSling Black and the other has Amazon 1mm Green/Yellow bands.

Bands are tied on at the forks using Chinese ribbon, it was pretty easy to put on, we will see if it holds :- ) There is a piece of green latex that the band rest on to help stop wear from the fork tip.

Well, I must admit I'm very impressed with the handing of these two ZIPPY Slings. They feel good in the hand and hold steady.

What really shocked me was how accurate I was with "The Zippy". Right from the get go I was shooting very, very well and laying my shots on target. Being the flats come right over the top it gives me a good aiming spot. that is very easy for me to pick up !

My aluminum tube handle epoxied over the big steel screw held up perfectly and the finger sling held the sling handle up high in my hand so gripping and shooting the sling were comfortable. Ease of shooting is spot on and sling performance was as good as any store bought slingshot --- and as I said before, the accuracy was awesome !!

I shot 5/16" steel with the Amazon G/Y bands and 3/8" steel with the Sniper Black. Both bands sent the ammo out at a very high speeds in spite of it being below perfect temperatures for elastic. I got no fork hits or any strange shots. I do though have to wrap some 1" tape between the forks to stop the rebound of the elastic smacking me in the web of my hand, but I have to do this on just about all my doings, so it is not out of the ordinary for me !

After doing my early testing I walked around a bit and shot inanimate objects at my usual sling shot ranges and was not disappointed in the least ---- For me this is a great carry sling when I want to carry a smaller sling then my F-16's, yet not be under-gunned just because of its size - This sling takes care of business !!

@ZippyBands , you done good :- )

wll 
-----------
UPDATE:

After shooting and I was back at camp I changed bands for shooting 3/8" and maybe 7/16" steel tomorrow morning. The rubber coating on the very top had sheared off,a s I thought it might. I will be taking off the coating and slipping 1/4" ID x 3/8" OD black rubber tubing which I will cut about 1/8" over the top of the fork to offer protection for the bands.


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Thanks, Zippy. I left the forks full length, but after shooting it I think it would be better with the forks trimmed down, like I believe you did.


I trimmed my first fork by 7/8" as noted in the original post. I later made a second sling with a fork trimmed by 1 3/8". The more drastic trim on the second one made it hand slap quite a bit. It shot very nicely and accurately, but just with a pop to the knuckles. I am working to find out how to reduce that. I could probably reduce the band size and increase the ammo weight, but who wants to do that...! 

In the meantime, you might consider limiting your cut to the more conservative 7/8" trim. That trim is just below the bend in the tips. 

On the second sling with the shorter forks, I have tried tabs with flats and over wrapping the tips with wider latex in a effort to reduce or reposition the rebound energy. These steps did not accomplish that goal. As always, development continues.... The good news is that all kinds of experiments can be done since the cost for a replacement is so low ($2) and you just need to replace the fork and can reuse any handle you have made. Let us know when you learn something new. Have fun, enjoy the ride...!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

ZippyBands said:


> I trimmed my first fork by 7/8" as noted in the original post. I later made a second sling with a fork trimmed by 1 3/8". The more drastic trim on the second one made it hand slap quite a bit. It shot very nicely and accurately, but just with a pop to the knuckles. I am working to find out how to reduce that. I could probably reduce the band size and increase the ammo weight, but who wants to do that...!
> 
> In the meantime, you might consider limiting your cut to the more conservative 7/8" trim. That trim is just below the bend in the tips.
> 
> On the second sling with the shorter forks, I have tried tabs with flats and over wrapping the tips with wider latex in a effort to reduce or reposition the rebound energy. These steps did not accomplish that goal. As always, development continues.... The good news is that all kinds of experiments can be done since the cost for a replacement is so low ($2) and you just need to replace the fork and can reuse any handle you have made. Let us know when you learn something new. Have fun, enjoy the ride...!


Yup, I trimmed just below the bends. Now I'm able to grip it comfortably right at the fork tips like I prefer. Much better that way.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

StringSlap said:


> This was too good of an idea to not jump in on! Gonna get some tabs and tubes on it and see how it does. Will report on daily shooting thread later.
> 
> Made one little mistake. Didn't countersink the hole quite enough and the coating got a little bunched up. Other than that, this may be my new favorite sling thing! The handle lends itself easily to stacking and butt caps. Gonna play around with this design. Thanks for sharing this great idea ZippyBands!
> 
> ...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> While in the shower just now thinking of this thread, had a major brain fart on a very Steampunkish application based on some scrap pieces of 4 sided aluminum extrusions I saw at work, that if I can pull it off, is gonna look cool AF….might also be biting off more than I can chew and it becomes a total PITA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot that would look awesome! industrial steampunk


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

wll said:


> At my location in the am and it is a cool 59° at 6:15am.
> 
> I have two Zippy slings with me (a name that @ZippyBands graciously let me for his Home Depot Holder Sling that he introduced last week).
> 
> ...


Thanks wll for the very thorough report. I am glad the sling is working very well for you. It is easy to build, fun to shoot and hard to break.


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> While in the shower just now thinking of this thread, had a major brain fart on a very Steampunkish application based on some scrap pieces of 4 sided aluminum extrusions I saw at work, that if I can pull it off, is gonna look cool AF….might also be biting off more than I can chew and it becomes a total PITA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SLING-N-SHOT, that aluminum extrusion looks interesting and complex. Judging from the cross sectional size, it might make a very attention grabbing handle. A little color on it might add even more interest. Good luck... You may have an interesting project going here!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It's 7:15 and 63° but the cold wind is howling. Pull out the camouflage safety taped Zippy and fire off a few 3/8" steelies across the bowel of the desert floor --- they are moving out FAST !

This sling will shortly have part or all its skin removed and replaced with the yellow tubing from a Daisy F -16. I will use hockey tape to attach the flats to the rubber as I'm finding it easy to do and it holds like iron. I plan on having the tubing stick up over the steel of the forks by about 1/8".

The wind now is gusting around 20mph and it is impossible to shoot.

Heading back to camp to work on Zippy.

---------

Here a a pic of the fork section after I removed the coating as it was tearing from the pressure of the bands. The hockey tape works very, very well and will not let go of the rubber --- at least so far as I have tested ! I will replace this yellow with black tubing when it comes in ! Below that is a full shot of her.



















wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It's Monday afternoon, it's 2:45 and it's a hot 88°.

I left the office a bit early to shoot a few 7/16" steel with Sniper .9mm Yellow. Man alive I was shooting like a house on fire, those babies were moving, and I was smacking stuff. Being the sighting point is more defined than the way I have my F-16's set up. I'm really super excited about the way the "ZIPPY" aims.

Below is a pic of the sling as it was set up yesterday with yellow F-16 tubes. When I get the black 1/4"id tubes and the 3/4" hockey tape I'll redo it. Notice the ripped tape on the right side of the photo inside the fork, this is caused by the rebounding pouch which smacks me in the web of my hand if I do not have this tape wall of protection. I'm also very happy the way the hockey tape holds the flats on the frame, no creeping what so ever !!










wll


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

*Update to the original posting:*

Since my first posting about this slingshot, I have made two more slings with some differences between them. These are shown in the photos. Here is what I have learned that may be of use to you.










*Purchasing:*
I have noticed the welding alignment of the U-bolt and the lag bolt is variable. This is fine for when used as a tool holder but not so much when used as a slingshot. You can beat the less precise welding by sorting through the box of tool holders at the store. Choose those that have the straightest alignment and those where the U-bolt and the lag bolt are centered.

*Fork Height:*
I have cut all three forks at or below the bend. I cut the number two fork a bit farther below the bend and that fork is shorter than the others. I wanted a shortest practical height for my hand. I found this produced some hand-slap. But, the hand-slap magically disappeared when I wore out the first band set. The most likely reasons are a lighter pouch that got installed with the new bands, I also tied the bands as close to the tips as possible and maybe there was some variation in my release. So, if you choose the extra-short fork option and get some hand-slap, don’t give up too easily, the problem may be solvable.

The uncut fork works well as is, but I like shorter forks. If you like them long or shoot TTF, leave them as is. If you cut, the sweet spot for fork height seems to be at the bend. That is about ¾” from the tips. But, measure both fork sides from the bottom center of the U-bolt. I think the fork tips may not always be a uniform length or bend.

*Coating:*
The coating is tough and useful, but it keeps you from working on the underlying metal and measuring as precisely as possible. So, I removed it on my forks by slitting and then pulling it off. This step is entirely optional, but the coating comes off easily if you choose to remove it.

I have some 3/8” amber, latex tubing and used 1” of that on each fork tip to provide a grippy surface for the bands. I let the tubing extend 1/8” beyond the fork tips to protect the bands from the metal edges. If you don’t have 3/8” tubing, you can wrap and tuck about 1” of the fork tips with used, latex bands. The used, latex bands can also be wrapped so they extend 1/8” beyond the fork tips.

*Handles:*
There are at least three ways to install a handle on this sling: drill about a 3/8” hole and then do a direct screw in, drill a bigger clearance hole (about 7/16”) and then epoxy the lag bolt in, or drill a clearance hole (7/16”) and use a side screw to lock the lag bolt in.

The second and third methods from above use a clearance hole. That allows you to slot the top of the handle and slide it further up on the fork. Some folks may like this appearance and feel.

The first two methods to install a handle are pretty straight forward so I won’t describe them in detail. I chose to use the third method because I wanted to slot the top of the handle to cover the gap below the fork. I also wanted the handle to be removable.



















In the photos, notice the screw on the back side of the handle. The screw is not on the centerline of the lag bolt hole. It is a bit to one side. The screw enters the side of the large hole. After the fork lag bolt is slid into the large hole, the screw is turned in. The screw will push on the side of the lag bolt threads and this locks the fork in place. Removing the screw releases the fork’s lag bolt. The fork can then be removed from the handle.

Here two photo of the third sling with an oiled Maple handle and a close-up view of the side screw and lag bolt. 




























Those who have built a Nifty Quickie (or Zippy as member "wll" named it) seem to find it accurate, tough and easy to make. This sling has also worked its way to the top of my list of great shooters! 

I hope you have good luck with your build as well. If you learn something as you use the sling or come up with your own spin on the basic design, let us know.

-ZippyBands


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Good info,i will be making more i'm sure,kinda liking the slotted handle idea,i did pick up a couple pf the smaller ones from HD,but they didnt have the largers,so maybe loews. apreciate the updates


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

@ZippyBands:

A great write up and thank you for your advice .... yes This is a very accurate slingshot. I'm waiting on some black 3/8" tubing and a few other things and will upgrade my 3ea Zippy's this upcoming Saturday and post pics.

wll


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Solid, inexpensive ,pocketable and functional-Excellent!


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

ZippyBands said:


> I realize that this part of the forum is mostly “Natty Country” and I have built and enjoyed many of them myself. But, maybe you are ready for something different. If so, then read on...
> 
> The Nifty Quickie is a great sling that is really easy to build. The key element is a fork made from a U-shaped tool holder that has a lag bolt welded to the bottom. The U-shape has a black rubber coating that is ideal for gripping latex slingshot bands.
> 
> ...



Genius. Definitely gonna have to buy a bunch of tool holders now 🤣


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Finished up my 4 Zippy slings. from left to right - 1mm Green China flats, .9mm Yellow Sniper Sling, .75 BSB White and last but not least .75 Precise Yellow. The two on the left are for 7/16" steel, the two on the right are set for 3/8" steel.

Looking forward to shooting these on Saturday










wll


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

wll said:


> Finished up my 4 Zippy slings. from left to right - 1mm Green China flats, .9mm Yellow Sniper Sling, .75 BSB White and last but not least .75 Precise Yellow. The two on the left are for 7/16" steel, the two on the right are set for 3/8" steel.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting these on Saturday
> 
> ...


Nice Will, what are you using as the end cap ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Will, what are you using as the end cap ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No end cap, just about 1/8-3/16" of frame tube sticking out of the end.

wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

got a little hook finished up,will try it out in the AM,


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

skarrd said:


> got a little hook finished up,will try it out in the AM,
> View attachment 354994
> View attachment 354995
> View attachment 354996



Man alive that is an awesome looking shooter ;- )

wll


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

wll said:


> It's Monday afternoon, it's 2:45 and it's a hot 88°.
> 
> I left the office a bit early to shoot a few 7/16" steel with Sniper .9mm Yellow. Man alive I was shooting like a house on fire, those babies were moving, and I was smacking stuff. Being the sighting point is more defined than the way I have my F-16's set up. I'm really super excited about the way the "ZIPPY" aims.
> 
> ...


Nice use of hockey tape to make the "rebound dam" that helps protect your hand. 
The tape also helps you avoid saying, "that damn rebound..!"


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

skarrd said:


> got a little hook finished up,will try it out in the AM,
> View attachment 354994
> View attachment 354995
> View attachment 354996


Skaard,
I really like your handle design, very creative...! How does the smaller tool holder shoot? 

In an earlier posting, you mentioned that your Hum Dep store was out of the full sized tool holders. When I was there recently, I noticed the location for the black-coated, larger tool holders were at the far right end of one Hardware Bay shelf and the smaller grey-coated tool holders were at the far left end. I'm not sure why they do this, but at the local store here, that is the way they stock that shelf.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> got a little hook finished up,will try it out in the AM,
> View attachment 354994
> View attachment 354995
> View attachment 354996


That’s cool as heck Steven ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

SWEET!

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

wll said:


> Man alive that is an awesome looking shooter ;- )
> 
> wll


Thanks its the "mini" lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

ZippyBands said:


> Skaard,
> I really like your handle design, very creative...! How does the smaller tool holder shoot?
> 
> In an earlier posting, you mentioned that your Hum Dep store was out of the full sized tool holders. When I was there recently, I noticed the location for the black-coated, larger tool holders were at the far right end of one Hardware Bay shelf and the smaller grey-coated tool holders were at the far left end. I'm not sure why they do this, but at the local store here, that is the way they stock that shelf.


i will have to check,will be there again soon im sure,honey do's and all,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That’s cool as heck Steven !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother the final piece of a deer leg bone found a home


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Stankard757 said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Thanks my Friend


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

my two with jb weld steelstik handles, hoggy wild. 2 finger and 3 finger and the results of their run in with an EVIL paper plate. ha, i kill me.


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

hoggy said:


> my two with jb weld steelstik handles, hoggy wild. 2 finger and 3 finger and the results of their run in with an EVIL paper plate. ha, i kill me.


 Hoggy, that's a great 4th way to get a handle on the Niffty Quickie! It also looks like it might neatly fit into a back pocket... Good Work!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ZippyBands said:


> Hoggy, that's a great 4th way to get a handle on the Niffty Quickie! It also looks like it might neatly fit into a back pocket... Good Work!


thank you sir


----------

